# "Writing Off" One's Misfortunes



## imp (Dec 29, 2015)

Yesterday, as we strolled through a casino, an obese young woman ambled towards us. Emblazoned across her sweatshirt front were the words: 

IN MEMORY OF WHEN I CARED

imp


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 29, 2015)

My wife works in a large optometry practice.  I stopped in today just long enough to tell her I was back in town from a trip.  While there, a young man was trying on glasses.  He walked over to a lady and two kids in the waiting area.  "Honey, how do you like how these look on me?"  The reply from the "lady"... in front of her two young kids... "And just why do you think I give a f***ing s**t about how you look!"  I really wanted to say something but the look my wife gave me said I should just keep my mouth shut and go home.

It is really difficult to understand the attitude openly displayed by so many of today's "gentlemen and ladies".


----------



## imp (Dec 29, 2015)

A display vividly calling attention to the loss of respect folks have for one another?  This sort of thing would have been unheard of when I was growing up. I feel it's sad...., no,....worse than sad. As the Technology Age progressed through 1800s to 2000, why hasn't the improvement in lifestyle, longevity, everyday ease of living, medical improvement, treatment of those unable, why hasn't this improvement quality in general been reflected in folks' attitudes toward each other?

I cannot understand it.    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmmm. Ask women how much they appreciated the good old days when chivalry was often a mask for misogyny. Even with the flaws that exist we are far better off today. As are minorities. Courtesy didn't apply to many who were not white, male, or 
privileged. Children had few if any rights, and physical and ****** abuse supposedly did not exist. I can assure you they did.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 30, 2015)

these are the good old days.....enjoy them while they are here.....for in the blink of an eye


----------

